# User Entry Level DSLR on for $200-$300?



## ILikePictures (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi! I'm new to the forum, and I'm currently looking for a used DSLR for 200-300. Can anyone recommend an entry level DSLR for that price that would give me my biggest bang for my buck, and that I could purchase through ebay? or Craigslist? Or should I just wait and save up more money for another DSLR.:thumbup:


----------



## lyonsroar (Feb 24, 2011)

Rebel XS.  
Easy to learn on and cheap in case you get bored with the hobby.


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 24, 2011)

Cameras are cheap ... lenses are not.

Most will say ... spend money on glass.


----------



## ILikePictures (Feb 24, 2011)

I was thinking of the Nikon D40x instead of the Rebel XS. Do you think the rebel would be better?


----------



## Ron Evers (Feb 25, 2011)

Check out used Panasonic G1 on eBay.  You can get quality legacy glass cheap to go with.


----------



## digital flower (Feb 25, 2011)

You are going to have to do some research to score something this cheap. Be ready to swoop in if you find a deal.


----------



## PJL (Feb 25, 2011)

KEH.com is selling Canon Rebel XT models for under $300.  You could also get a Canon 20D (body only) for about that much.


----------



## Dao (Feb 25, 2011)

Beside Canon Rebels, I saw Nikon D50 or D70 around that price.  I bought a D50 kit (few thousand clicks) with camera bag from local craigslist for a friend for $250 about a year ago.  And saw a D70 body today for $200 (around 12000 clicks).  And I sold my Canon Rebel XTi kit last year for $360


----------



## robb01 (Feb 25, 2011)

Id try and find a D40 or higher model


----------



## ulrichsd (Feb 25, 2011)

robb01 said:


> Id try and find a D40 or higher model


 
For under $300 the first thing that comes to mind for Nikon is a used D40 and a used 18-55mm lens.  That should definitely get you started and is a nice setup to start with.

You can always wait for the next more expensive option and never do anything.

Good luck,
Scott


----------



## SrBiscuit (Feb 25, 2011)

i was also going to suggest a d40 and used 18-55.
solid stuff.


----------



## KmH (Feb 25, 2011)

ILikePictures said:


> I was thinking of the Nikon D40x instead of the Rebel XS. Do you think the rebel would be better?


Between those 2 just flip a coin, they are essentially equal.


----------



## Drake (Feb 25, 2011)

KmH said:


> ILikePictures said:
> 
> 
> > I was thinking of the Nikon D40x instead of the Rebel XS. Do you think the rebel would be better?
> ...


I don't think so. I own a Rebel XS and think there are 2 major differences between the two. Rebel XS is based on a CMOS sensor versus the CCD in the D40x/D60/D3000, which results in a visible difference in low light performance. And Canon, unlike Nikon, isn't crazy about removing useful buttons, like ISO etc. from the entry level DSLRs. Whatever you choose, some time after your purchase you'll want to upgrade, probably because of the low light performance or ergonomics. Why not get the better one right away?


----------



## xjoewhitex (Feb 26, 2011)

SrBiscuit said:


> i was also going to suggest a d40 and used 18-55.
> solid stuff.


Agreed.


----------



## vtf (Feb 26, 2011)

PJL said:


> KEH.com is selling *Canon Rebel XT models for under $300*. You could also get a Canon 20D (body only) for about that much.


 
Got mine on Ebay for $305 last year. :thumbup:


----------

